# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Randleman charged with fake urine test.

## rar1015

This has got to suck. He would have just been better off admiting what he using instead of trying to fake the test. Thats to bad.


MMAWeekly has learned that Kevin Randleman has been charged by the Nevada State Athletic Commission with providing a fake urine sample for the drug test that he took after his fight on the Pride card in Las Vegas on October 21st.

If he is found to be guilty of these charges, Randleman could face severe disciplinary measures from the athletic commission, which could include a significant fine, a lengthy suspension, or perhaps even permanent revocation of his fighters' license. 

All NSAC-sanctioned organizations, including Pride, are required to honor NSAC suspensions for all of their shows throughout the world if they want to continue to be licensed to run events in Nevada.

In the recent history of unarmed combat drug testing in Nevada, one fighter was previously alleged to have provided a fake urine sample, and that fighter's license was flat-out revoked (as opposed to suspended). That fighter was Sean McCully, who tested positive for marijuana and the anabolic steroid nandrolone in September 2004, and then allegedly provided a fake urine sample when he was re-tested in September 2005.

Keith Kizer, the Executive Director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission, tells MMAWeekly, "I just spoke with Dr. Hyatt, who said [Randleman's urine] specimen 'flat-lined' for hormones. This allegedly means that the urine was fake, similar to Sean McCullys case from several months ago."

If it does indeed turn out that the urine sample provided by Randleman did not contain any human hormones, that would mean that it was urine from a dead human or urine from a non-human.

Randleman, who lost to Mauricio "Shogun" Rua by submission on the Pride card in question, will have 20 days to respond to the NSAC's complaint, and then at some point there will be a disciplinary hearing at which Randleman's status will be determined.

Providing fake urine or otherwise trying to defraud the drug testing system is regarded as being just as much of a violation as actually failing a drug test, if not more of a violation.

Randleman now becomes the fourth MMA fighter to fail to pass a drug test in a period of less than two months in the state of Nevada. Stephan Bonnar tested positive for Boldenone , an anabolic steroid used to rehabilitate injured horses, after his fight at UFC 62. At Bonnar's disciplinary hearing last Friday, he admitted that he knowingly took a banned substance, and he was suspended for nine months.

Competing on the same Pride card as Randleman on October 21st, Vitor Belfort and Pawel Nastula also failed their respective drug tests. Belfort tested positive for the anabolic steroid 4-hydroxytestosterone, while Nastula tested positive for the anabolic steroid nandrolone and the banned stimulants phenylpropanolamine, pseudoephedrine, and ephedrine (ironically, the same exact combination of banned substances for which Kimo Leopoldo tested positive after a UFC fight in 2004). The cases of Belfort and Nastula are still pending before the NSAC.

Randleman, Belfort, and Nastula were three of the ten fighters who were drug tested on Pride's October 21st card. Four other fighters on the card were not drug tested. In Bonnar's case, he was one of just four fighters who were drug tested at UFC 62, as there were fourteen fighters on the card who were not drug tested.

According to the Nevada State Athletic Commission, the total cost of drug testing one fighter for all banned steroids , stimulants, and recreational drugs is $278.40. With ticket sales for these events in the millions and with more and more fighters failing to pass their drug tests, a growing number of MMA fans have begun to question the fact that there isn't mandatory drug testing for every single fighter on every single card.

----------


## uponone23

is there anyond from that fight who won't get busted lol... I think the NSAC told them there wouldn't be a test and then popped one

----------


## sonar1234

THe whole Hammer house should be banned for life LOL change the name to Needle house

----------


## Hunter

Well sonar what about chute box and vanderlie. Militech had sylvia and I am pretty sure hughes has used. What about gomi who was suddenly much bigger in his first fight with Arelio(sp). I would bet alot of fighters and teams juice just like nfl players nhl etc As have made there way all the way down into highschool levels. They are here to stay. Steriods dont make great fighters they make great fighters healthier fighters

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

juice is part of the game ..... positive tests are bound to happen

----------


## rar1015

Yeah what about stephan Bonnar. Who would ever think that guy would use gear, i sure as hell didnt.

----------


## BG

> Well sonar what about chute box and vanderlie. Militech had sylvia and I am pretty sure hughes has used. What about gomi who was suddenly much bigger in his first fight with Arelio(sp). I would bet alot of fighters and teams juice just like nfl players nhl etc As have made there way all the way down into highschool levels. They are here to stay. Steriods dont make great fighters they make great fighters healthier fighters


So true.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I would not be suprised if some "friends" of the UFC are making this kind of shit happen? Makes you wonder.....

How the **** do so many fighters from the US Pride card get flagged for banned substances (some of them not even legit gear) and not that many UFC guy's get caught.

One thing that is not unique to any one MMA orginazation is performance enhancers/gear. Funny how all these Pride guy's are all of a sudden failing their tests..

----------


## orton4

yeah it is crazy 3 guys r failing all from the same show... i think it might hafta do with the fact that pride doesnt test for steriod use i dont think... there was another thread i started about mma testing where i learned that, could be wrong though, maybe the guys did not think they would be tested??... but who knows, sucks for pride ya know? it was funny when iw as looking at your weigh in pics that you posted (muriloninja) I was like man how could that guy look like that and not juice... i know some are naturals but he has some physique

----------


## I_AM_HE

def DANNA "the hater" WHITE..get these guys flagged by the NAC

----------


## uponone23

UFC didn't test until the past several years... Look at some of th ultimate knockout tapes form the late 90's...... You don't see many fighters 6' 250 and ripped to shreads now a days..

----------


## rar1015

What would Dana White have to do these guys failing their tests??

----------


## Smart-tony

> juice is part of the game ..... positive tests are bound to happen


So true.

----------


## simm

> I would not be suprised if some "friends" of the UFC are making this kind of shit happen? Makes you wonder.....
> 
> How the **** do so many fighters from the US Pride card get flagged for banned substances (some of them not even legit gear) and not that many UFC guy's get caught.
> 
> One thing that is not unique to any one MMA orginazation is performance enhancers/gear. Funny how all these Pride guy's are all of a sudden failing their tests..


One can only wonder ;-)

----------

